# Can't sign in with a Microsoft account



## A1exMills (Jul 4, 2019)

Hello, I'm running windows 10 on an older office computer. I recently had some issues with missing OS files when a graphics card went (Took half the OS with it). So I have erased my Pc, and re-downloaded windows with a new graphics card. 

All has been fine for a few months till now. I restarted my Pc to get this message"Sign in so you don't miss out" "You need to sign in to your Microsoft account so you can send your parent requests when you want more screen time or need permission for certain apps and sites" (My account is in a family with my Dad's, it was originally labeled as a 'kids' account when we created it for an Xbox 1. There are no restrictive settings on it. It is the only account on this Pc and is an Admin account). 

No big deal I thought, so I hit sign in. Then I got this lovely error message: "Can't sign in with a Microsoft account" "This program is blocked by group policy. For more information. contact your system administrator" "0x800704ec". I went through all group policy settings and they are all set to "Not Configured" 

I would ignore all this, but the "Sign in so you don't miss out" window is persistent and when closed or minimized opens again in a few seconds or when your open/run a new program. This is VERY annoying when gaming... If you need computer specs to help I can send them, I haven't included them because this seems to be an error with Windows, not hardware. This computer used to be an office Pc for an oil company. I'm guessing somehow some settings survived a change to new hardware, a complete data wipe (deleted windows and all Pc data), and a new install of windows. Any tips or help will be greatly appreciated, thanks for your time!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Did you do a full clean install? It sounds like you didn't if it came from a company. Group Policy is usually enabled/deployed by companies.

You would need to redo to the Windows OS installation again. Look at the sticky thread in this forum (link here) to complete a clean install.


----------



## A1exMills (Jul 4, 2019)

When I first got the computer it had Windows 7 on it. It had been wiped by an IT guy from the company. I got Windows 10 on it. Stupid question but can settings like that be anywhere other than the hard drive? The hard drive has had three clean installs, with Windows 10 installed twice. I doubt the settings survived that. It's probably an issue I caused recently... I've never used group policy settings before though. Sorry bout' all the new info. I had forgotten about most of this.


----------



## A1exMills (Jul 4, 2019)

Here are the exact messages. In case I missed something typing them out. I'm only worried about the sign in being blocked. I'll remove family features if the settings can't be fixed. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The error points to the Microsoft Store from what i can see. It may be due to that and you would want to talk to Microsoft about this

When you said you did a clean install, did you blow out the partition? (remove partition and recreated it, then formatted)


----------



## A1exMills (Jul 4, 2019)

Yes, partition was removed and the hard drive was reformatted. I'll look into getting Microsoft to help, thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Then I am guessing it's your microsoft account and you should contact Microsoft to see if this is the case.


----------

